# Nova Comet II - initial review



## alamocdc (Dec 14, 2012)

Brown dropped it off about 6:30PM. I haven't had a chance to turn anything on it yet, but I did get it set up and gave it a good going over. First the good. All the painted surfaces looked good. No paint was missing, or chipped. This has been one of the review complaints I've seen. The bed ways are smooth and nicely polished. Not as polished as the ways on my PM3520B, but better than my two Delta Midis. The exposed surfaces (ways, etc.) came covered in a light grease, or thick oil for protection. I wiped them all down with lacquer thinner and waxed everything well. I do this to my other lathes and the tables of my saws and drill press at least twice a year. The banjo and tailstock both slide very smoothly across the ways and they each function well. The motor runs smoothly through the entire range of the speed contoller and is very quiet. I did put it under a load and it seems to have plenty of power for anything I'm likely to turn on it. Like any VS DC motor, it can be bogged down at the low end of the speed range, but if you are used to this, it isn't a problem. The reverse works well and will get plenty of use. Oh, one feature that I didn't know about from reading the specs online is the indexed headstock. It has 12 indexing notches spaced at 30 degrees and the lock has no slop. This will prove useful when I build a platform for a router to do fluting, etc. So that's the good.

Now the not so good. One of the most common complaints I've read is about the stickers not being fully adhered. Mine has this same issue. And they use plastic covered paper stickers, not decals. But this isn't a show stopper for me. I got the lathe to do work, not sit there and look pretty. I have the same philosophy for my pickup truck. Another common complaint is that the belt cover is flimsy plastic and sometimes comes broken in shipment. It is flimsy plastic, but serves its purpose. Mine was not broken and the lathe came double boxed (probably to solve this problem). The cover has a latch to keep small fingers from being hurt by the pulleys. They include a special key for this and mine was latched so tightly that I bent the key when opening it. Not a big deal really. It isn't latched so tightly now and I can use a large screwdriver in place of the 1/16 soft metal key. The belt tension lever has so little movement when released that it may as well not be there. The belt can still be changed from step to step easily enough, but not as easily as my two Deltas. I doubt I'll change it much anyway; I haven't found the need on the Delta that I added the PSI VS kit to. While the tailstock locks firmly in place, the entire column (MT2 cylinder and hand wheel) has about 3/16" of horizontal movement that I don't understand. But it doesn't seem to affect the functionality. If you have it slid forward when you try to engage an insert, such as a live center or drill chuck, it will slide back until it contacts the stops. I don't know if this is a design issue, or just sloppy manufacturing. Mike got his lathe last night too and his has the same issue. He is contacting Teknatool to get the skinny on it and will let me know what he finds. Again, none of these are real show stoppers for me.

But this one nearly was. The headstock and tailstock did not align properly. The vertical alignment was good, but the tailstock was 1/32" off toward the turner.  I was not happy!  And I wasn't sure what to do about it.  After dinner I went back out to the shop and looked things over and it dawned on me to see if there might be some play in the through holes of the headstock where the bolts hold the bed in place.  I discovered that all four bolts were loose.  A few raps from a rubber mallet later and everything lines up perfectly!  I double checked the alignment after I got all the bolts tight and all is right with the world.  I can't wait to put it through its paces this evening.

Bottom line, if you are one who has to have everything perfect, this lathe may disappoint you.  If you are one who is willing to sacrifice some aesthetics as long as it saves you money while delivering plenty of functionality, you will like this lathe.  I am one of those.  I saved at least $200 over the Jet and $300 over the Delta.  Yes, I gave up 1/4 hp from the Delta (not sure about the Jet), but I don't believe I'll miss that too much.

If you saw my Delta set up on the Dewalt mitersaw stand, you will notice that the Comet is a bit longer.  I had about 12" of stand not covered by the Delta. I only have about 6" not covered by the Comet.

Concerning the coupler for adding optional devices, it is not and likely will not be installed. I have no need for the grinder. Now if they come out with a 12" disk sander attachment with a good table, I'm all over it. Even a 9" would be good.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 14, 2012)

Update. I finished turning a pen that I started on one of my Deltas this evening. It is currently in the finishing area so I have no pics yet, but I really like this lathe! Money well spent, as far as I'm concerned. I also chucked up a piece of Mesquite to finish as a pedestal for a hollow form. No problems at all.

How is yours, Mike?


----------



## BSea (Dec 14, 2012)

Good review, and good tip about aligning the headstock through hole.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 15, 2012)

I got my lathe at exactly the same time as Billy. It also came double boxed and both boxes were in perfect condition. I set it up and turned it on and let it run as the instruction manual says to do. The head stock and tail stock were in perfect alignment so no problems there. As Billy said my tail stock has the same issue as his with horizontal movement. I called Teknatool yesterday but have not heard back from them as yet. It really doesn't affect the use of the lathe but would like to get it fixed. My stickers were mostly aligned okay but I am the same way as Billy here I just don't care. I put a pen blank on it and decided it was time to give it a try. I put a blank onto a mandrel and got everything setup. Wow this thing is great for turning! I really pushed it a few times and it doesn't bog down at all on a pen. Teknatool now has this on sale for $349! I don't have enough experience with other lathes like Billy does but I wish I did this a long time ago!


----------



## Canadian_Kid (Dec 16, 2012)

Could you please share the $349 link. Thanks. Don.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 16, 2012)

Canadian_Kid said:


> Could you please share the $349 link. Thanks. Don.



It is right from Teknatool. 

Teknatool USA Inc


----------



## JohnGreco (Dec 16, 2012)

What was the recall this unit had earlier this year, anybody know?


----------



## RetiredJake (Dec 16, 2012)

Can you provide the speed ranges for the belt positions?

Thanks,
Jake


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 16, 2012)

JohnGreco said:


> What was the recall this unit had earlier this year, anybody know?



I think it was!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 16, 2012)

RetiredJake said:


> Can you provide the speed ranges for the belt positions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jake



Speeds:

Low Speed Pulley: 250 RPM – 680 RPM
Middle Speed Pulley: 530 RPM – 1420 RPM
High Speed Pulley: 1380 RPM – 4000 RPM


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 16, 2012)

JohnGreco said:


> What was the recall this unit had earlier this year, anybody know?


 
John, all I could find was one fella saying that a guy at Woodcraft said they were recalled. No explanation as to why, though.

Whatever it may have been (if it is indeed true), they seem to have corrected.


----------



## Canadian_Kid (Dec 16, 2012)

mikespenturningz said:


> Canadian_Kid said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please share the $349 link. Thanks. Don.
> ...



For some reason when I look they are $499.99 did the sale end?


----------



## hanau (Dec 16, 2012)

still showing 349 for me and in my shopping cart.
I am trying to figure out the shipping.


----------



## RetiredJake (Dec 16, 2012)

Use the Christmas link at the top left of the page.

Jake


----------



## hanau (Dec 16, 2012)

anyone know what shipping rates are?

use the website checkout gets you a shipping rate  $65.99
trying to check out thru paypal doesn't show it, it might after completing the purchase. didn't go that far.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 17, 2012)

I have turned out 3 pens on this lathe. Very nice I made 2 of them between center and one from my M2 mandrel. Both ways worked great the lathe of course doesn't bog down at all as would be expected for a pen sized project on a 3/4 hp motor! Very smooth and quiet.


----------



## Canadian_Kid (Dec 17, 2012)

RetiredJake said:


> Use the Christmas link at the top left of the page.
> 
> Jake




Thanks That worked great.


----------



## pauljas (Feb 8, 2013)

I bought the same lathe about a week ago and my experiences were very similar to alamocdc's.  My tailstock was about 1/32 out of allignment away from the turner but thanks to his review, I was able to loosen the four screws and adjust it.  The lathe is in the shop going through the run-in per the manual right now.

All in all, I am very happy with this purchase. The stickers, while well alligned are of a cheap quality but who really cares?   

Now that I am getting set up, I need to turn a pen!


----------



## Janster (Feb 8, 2013)

I went through 2 of these lathes. Both had motor issues re: holding contant RPMs. Lucky for me, my local dealer gave me a full refund towards another lathe,this after replacing the first one for similar issues. Tekna Tool was concerned and did work w/me but for quite some time but they held back shipping ANY machines as they had ( unexplained to me) issues with Quality Control and did not wish to send out ANY sub standard machines. I replaced my lathe with another model from Teckna Tool and it is FABULOUS! I purchased the DVR 2024 model and it is wondeful! Be well and good luck w/your machines. They do stand behind their products! ..Jan


----------



## pauljas (Feb 8, 2013)

Janster said:


> I went through 2 of these lathes. Both had motor issues re: holding contant RPMs. Lucky for me, my local dealer gave me a full refund towards another lathe,this after replacing the first one for similar issues. Tekna Tool was concerned and did work w/me but for quite some time but they held back shipping ANY machines as they had ( unexplained to me) issues with Quality Control and did not wish to send out ANY sub standard machines. I replaced my lathe with another model from Teckna Tool and it is FABULOUS! I purchased the DVR 2024 model and it is wondeful! Be well and good luck w/your machines. They do stand behind their products! ..Jan


 
How long ago did you go through this?


----------



## Janster (Feb 8, 2013)

pauljas said:


> Janster said:
> 
> 
> > I went through 2 of these lathes. Both had motor issues re: holding contant RPMs. Lucky for me, my local dealer gave me a full refund towards another lathe,this after replacing the first one for similar issues. Tekna Tool was concerned and did work w/me but for quite some time but they held back shipping ANY machines as they had ( unexplained to me) issues with Quality Control and did not wish to send out ANY sub standard machines. I replaced my lathe with another model from Teckna Tool and it is FABULOUS! I purchased the DVR 2024 model and it is wondeful! Be well and good luck w/your machines. They do stand behind their products! ..Jan
> ...


 I bought the First one last February and it lasted about 5 months and was replaced by Teckna Tool directly to me. That machine lasted for through to November and then the same issues appeared, inconsistent RPM and the motor started making a constant "clikiing", that I pinned down to a broken piece of casting in the motor. If I really wrenched on one particular screw on the end of the motor the sound went away. Lookining closely in the area I could see a small broken shard of material that the screw went though. At that point I contacted TT and kinda jacked around for over 2 month up until the local dealer stepped up and offered a full refund towards anther machine of my choice. Be well......Jan


----------



## CoastalRyan (Feb 18, 2013)

I see these on Amazon for the first time in a few month of looking. They're discounted and renamed Nova Comet II 46000LO for 471.89. Free shipping.

Amazon.com: NOVA 46000LO Comet II 12 Inch by 16 1/2-Inch Variable Speed Midi Lathe with Versaturn Coupler: Home Improvement

The original page on Amazon is out of stock. Not that I ever saw them in stock.

Is this something different? Factory refurb? Early run? After reading about the issues I'm hesitant to pull the trigger but this is the best price I've seen since before Christmas and the free shipping is about a 100 dollar value. Even if they were still running the Christmas price it would still cost me more after shipping than Amazons deal.

I don't think I even have a dealer here in Texas so if things go south it'll be a mess to get squared away.

But hell, I sure do want this lathe. Yesterday.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 19, 2013)

Mine is still working just fine. I have had it for about 3 months and just love it. I got it from WoodTurningz - Lathes and Chucks  They don't say anything about being out of stock check them out on Technatool too NOVA - Smart Tools, Powerful Solutions


----------



## CoastalRyan (Feb 19, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> Mine is still working just fine. I have had it for about 3 months and just love it. I got it from WoodTurningz - Lathes and Chucks  They don't say anything about being out of stock check them out on Technatool too NOVA - Smart Tools, Powerful Solutions


Excellent. That comes to about 10 bucks cheaper and I'd rather buy from some one like that than Amazon. Amazon is great but can be troublesome if there are issues.

I would have never found that deal. Thanks!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 19, 2013)

CoastalRyan said:


> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is still working just fine. I have had it for about 3 months and just love it. I got it from WoodTurningz - Lathes and Chucks  They don't say anything about being out of stock check them out on Technatool too NOVA - Smart Tools, Powerful Solutions
> ...



Both the guy that wrote started this thread and I purchased the same day. I use my lathe a lot and really like it. The price is also really attractive. I also like that new 1221 Jet really looks good but it is a lot more money!


----------



## CoastalRyan (Feb 19, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> CoastalRyan said:
> 
> 
> > mikespenturningz said:
> ...


I looked at that too, and yeah, its pricey. I was also pretty well sold on the Delta 46-460 also in that price range. 

Under 500 bucks for the Nova has proved hard to resist. That'll free up a couple of hundred for accessories.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 19, 2013)

Let us know what you think of it when it comes.


----------



## CoastalRyan (Feb 19, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> Let us know what you think of it when it comes.


This will literally be the first piece I get. So it might be a month or two before I actually put any use on it but I'll definitely share my experiences. Especially as a real novice. I haven't touched a lathe in nearly 20 years.


----------



## CoastalRyan (Apr 16, 2013)

Bought this lathe about a month ago. Finally got enough tooling and pieces to do something with it. I'm definitely having some beginner issues.

Could not get it to start out of the box. Took the casing off the switch box and check all the connections, the fuse and everything seemed fine and well. I screwed the back on and got everything back together and it started fine. So who knows.

Break-in period went smoothly. No issues.

I drilled some blanks and turned down my first pen, as I was sanding I began losing RPM's. Double checked to make certain my tailstock wasn't overly tightened and it wasn't. Completely backed off the tailstock just to be sure, removed the blank, and it still wouldn't come up to speed.

I turned it off and let it rest for 5 minutes.

At that point unless I pegged the RPM to the highest setting the lathe would not spin. 

I set it to around 2,500 RPM's with no load and it proceeded to drop down to a near crawl and then back up to speed then back down to a near crawl. Watched it go back and forth for about two minutes and just decided to turn it off.

I'm not liking the idea of having to send this back, especially after waiting a month just looking at it before being able to use it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 16, 2013)

When I first got mine I made the mistake of thinking it wasn't working but there is a lag between turning it on and it actually starting. I think this is normal? My lathe still works flawlessly. I am not sure about your issues with speed. I would get in touch with Nova right away. Check the plug that you are using. At one point I put my lathe on a bad outlet and had to change it.


----------



## CoastalRyan (Apr 16, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> When I first got mine I made the mistake of thinking it wasn't working but there is a lag between turning it on and it actually starting. I think this is normal? My lathe still works flawlessly. I am not sure about your issues with speed. I would get in touch with Nova right away. Check the plug that you are using. At one point I put my lathe on a bad outlet and had to change it.


I did notice the lag. Seemed normal to me and that was consistent with the manual asking that you don't flip the switch at the lowest speed setting.

I hadn't thought about changing plugs. What prompted you to change to a different plug? I'll try that first tomorrow to see if that makes any bit of difference.

I hope that's it, I wonder if it draws less current on the lower RPM pully's. I didn't have any problems while I was drilling blanks at 500 or so RPM. Only when I got up above 1500 RPM did the issues begin to happen.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 17, 2013)

I just got lucky on the new outlet. I plugged something else in and wiggled it around and the light flickered so I swapped it out. I always drill on the medium pulley and turn on the high speed pulley. Most of my drilling is at the very bottom of the mid range and the turning is done on the higher I adjust it up while watching the blank. When I see the speed is resonant (it doesn't appear to be spinning backwards or forwards) I use that speed. I don't know if this is the right speed or not but I use it anyway. It's just what I do. I really have not had any issues with my lathe and I doubt you are either. If the brushes are accessible I would also check those to make sure all is seated right. I would also call Nova and see what they say.


----------



## CoastalRyan (Apr 17, 2013)

mikespenturningz said:


> I just got lucky on the new outlet. I plugged something else in and wiggled it around and the light flickered so I swapped it out. I always drill on the medium pulley and turn on the high speed pulley. Most of my drilling is at the very bottom of the mid range and the turning is done on the higher I adjust it up while watching the blank. When I see the speed is resonant (it doesn't appear to be spinning backwards or forwards) I use that speed. I don't know if this is the right speed or not but I use it anyway. It's just what I do. I really have not had any issues with my lathe and I doubt you are either. If the brushes are accessible I would also check those to make sure all is seated right. I would also call Nova and see what they say.


Switched plugs and had no issues today. I'm cautiously optimistic that was it.

I did notice that the pulley belt unseats itself ever so slightly on the far left high speed setting. Reason is that the large pulley slightly rubs the nut on the inside of the locking mechanism causing the belt to slip over just right of center. I ran it this way without issue this morning. I'm guessing its just a slight fit issue and I can't see myself taking this thing apart over it. 

I'll snap a picture tomorrow so you can see exactly what I'm talking about. 

Overall there's definitely some fit and finish issues...but once I got the power issue resolved the performance is there. Its stable, easy to operate and extremely quiet.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 17, 2013)

CoastalRyan said:


> mikespenturningz said:
> 
> 
> > I just got lucky on the new outlet. I plugged something else in and wiggled it around and the light flickered so I swapped it out. I always drill on the medium pulley and turn on the high speed pulley. Most of my drilling is at the very bottom of the mid range and the turning is done on the higher I adjust it up while watching the blank. When I see the speed is resonant (it doesn't appear to be spinning backwards or forwards) I use that speed. I don't know if this is the right speed or not but I use it anyway. It's just what I do. I really have not had any issues with my lathe and I doubt you are either. If the brushes are accessible I would also check those to make sure all is seated right. I would also call Nova and see what they say.
> ...



What do you suppose the odds are that we would have had the same exact problem? Should have bought a mega bucks ticket! :biggrin:


----------



## CoastalRyan (Jul 8, 2013)

Well after some sporadic off and on issues the lathe has essentially powered itself down. It's either not drawing power or transferring power the way it should. 

For whatever it's worth the process of having the lathe warrantied hasn't been as smooth as I would like. 

The place where I bought the lathe doesn't provide warranty or service so I had to contact Technatool themselves. 

We are approaching the third week and I can't get an answer as to when I'll be receiving replacement parts. I'm assuming that's the course of action since I offered to ship it to them if need be. Even thought I live quite a bit south I also offered to drive the lathe to Dallas or Houston if they had a dealer in either area that serviced their products. I get the impression that none of their dealers provide any kind of service (not sure if that's true or not).

As of right now it sounds like they don't even have replacement parts.



> Hi Ryan, I'm still looking for a  motor/controller set to replace yours. We are just re-cooping from  Tampa wood turning show and the 4th July.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm sure some may feel as though I'm overreacting or perhaps this is par for the course from most companies but I honestly expected to have this settled in a week or so, or at least know where I stood. As of now I have no idea if/when I'll see new parts. Meanwhile I'm getting backlogged and awfully close to not being able to deliver on some things.


----------



## CoastalRyan (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm now told parts will likely ship Wednesday. If that's the case I think I'll be alright. Its been a slow process but looks like resolution is in site.

I haven't looked too closely but I'm hoping the motor/controller swap is fairly easy.


----------

